# Tulip panel question



## Benderz (Sep 25, 2019)

Howdy folks,
Has anyone installed a tulip panel on a 66? I ordered one from goodmark and Im not sure if the flange that sits above the parcel shelf is supposed to be flattened out. I think Goodmark may leave them bent at a 90 for shipping purposes so the panel doesn't twist. There was nothing left of mine so I don't have a reference and I figured I better find out befor welding the thing in.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I believe that area is for the rear window gasket to lay in,


----------



## Benderz (Sep 25, 2019)

Yes it is. I have put another picture in to hopefully clarify my question.
Thank you for the response.


----------



## 1966tempest (Jul 14, 2015)

Hope this helps.


----------



## Benderz (Sep 25, 2019)

Thanks for your reply. Do you happen to have a picture from the inside of the car looking out, as well as one showing the sail panel to shelf corner looking down from the roof?
I need to get the shape detail of that area.


----------

